# Need help configuring IPv6 on webserver



## pentago (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi,

(_newb alert!_) Just wanted to go completely IPv6 on my Free*B*SD 10 VPS and I'm having problems making this work, most likely due to my lack of understanding how to configure it. I have 20 IPv6 addresses from my VPS provider and I wanted to make my web server use one of them statically. One of the problems I'm having is to figure out the default gateway address, not sure if I have to open a support ticket for that or I can find it out with netstat or something?

This is what *I* have in rc.conf*:*


```
ifconfig_vtnet0_ipv6="inet6 2a00:f48:1025:feed:b00b:feed:b3c9:c6c8 prefixlen 64"
ipv6_defaultrouter="2a00:f48:1025::1"
rtsold_enable="YES"
ip6addrctl_policy="ipv6_prefer"
```

I'm not sure if the prefixlen value is correct, how do I figure that out? Same goes for defaultrouter address.

Please help,
Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2014)

pentago said:
			
		

> One of the problems I'm having is to figure out the default gateway address, not sure if I have to open a support ticket for that or I can find it out with netstat or something?


Just ask your provider.



> This is what I have in rc.conf:
> 
> ```
> ifconfig_vtnet0_ipv6="inet6 2a00:f48:1025:feed:b00b:feed:b3c9:c6c8 prefixlen 64"
> ...



You don't need rtsold(8) because you're using static addresses. 



> I'm not sure if the prefixlen value is correct, how do I figure that out?


Again, your provider should have mentioned this. Most commonly used values are /64 and /48.


----------



## pentago (Jul 5, 2014)

I asked and guy said this:



> Q: How do i find out IPv6 address of default router?
> A: For us it's always ::1 on our allocated subnets.



What does this mean? What's the address I need?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2014)

Then it's usually your range ending with ::1. Try using ping6(8) to ping it. It should respond.


----------

